# Секвестрированная грыжа. К операции не готова



## Нотка (25 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Около месяца назад ехав на велосипеде резко встала на правую ногу. Появились боли в правой ноге. В связи со сложной ситуацией не могла сделать кт и поставить диагноз верный. Лечили от защемления нерва. Мрт делать нельзя операция на сердце стоят скобы. По кт показало секвестрированная грыжа. Ходила к невролог сказал по абсолютным значениям операция потеря труд ноги на 30 процентов. Плюс не чувствовала позывы в мочеиспускании. Сейчас ставлю капельницы. Трентал декстаметазон эуфиллин.сирдуоак Детралекс финлепсин на ночь. Нога как каменная. Но чувствительность вернулась в мочеспускании вернула б. К операции не готова. Но и своего положения боюсь. Можете посмотреть мои снимки и дать какую надежду.
https://yadi.sk/d/2d7PaGNEq9xGzg вот мои снимки

Доктор Ступин, прошу посмотреть и помочь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

А что болит на сегодня? Что мешает жить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Кривенько с детства.



Грыжа есть.
Но важнее, что и как болит.


----------



## Нотка (26 Май 2020)

Болит нога в право отдаёт по задней стенке в икру и в ягодиц. Сплю только на спине, с вчерашнего дня на двери с небольшим наклоном, Ночь продержалась. Несколько дней назад не чувствовала позывы к мочеспускании, пила ибупрофен. Перестала принимать, восстановил ось. С момента травмы ноги пинимала :да кстати  Боли на правую ногу и бедро появились на второй день. Принимала обезболеващее диклофенкак вольтарен укол диоспана. Микодам 5 и5 мильгама Кололи  в копчик декстаметазон, в12 и новокоин 2 раза и 4 раза в мышцу. Никотинка 5 шт.  Сейчас принимаю ибупрофен в таблетках 1200 в сутки и омез.была данный момент температура 37,4 и острая  боль в правой ноге (икра) онемение пальцев на правой ногн, разово. На носочки на пяточки встаюБоли в левом боку под ребрами вниз 2 см. Сейчас температура 36.9 37 только когда начинают пылать щеки. Капаю трентал эфулин. Пью Детралекс сурдалуд и финплексин

Спасибо доктор  за оперативные ответы. Искривление скорее всего связано с родами, родила в 35 и 36 лет, после конечно болела спина, но не обращала внимания, связывала с нагрузками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Искривление с детства, если не ломали ногу
Щеки горят от трентала, что правильно.
Если спать без двери лучше, то не надо себя мучить, это народная ошибка.

По описанию ничто не мешает жить.


----------



## Нотка (26 Май 2020)

Нет ногу не ломала, года два назад катались на связанных ватрушках. На кочке первая ватрушках поднялась а моя потянула и вниз и весь позвоночник пересчитался. А как же быть с острой болью, потеря трудоспособности, могу дойти только до кухни и обратно и устаю. На препаратах стала ходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

> Нет ногу не ломала


- значит с детства


> ...года два назад катались на связанных ватрушках. На кочке первая ватрушках поднялась а моя потянула и вниз и весь позвоночник пересчитался.


- расшевелили больные места


> А как же быть с острой болью, потеря трудоспособности, могу дойти только до кухни и обратно и устаю. На препаратах стала ходить.
> - Надо лечить. Вот лекарства уже принимаете.


Конечно, лучше с доктору на блокаду,  физиотерапию и мануальную терапию, но и сами много можете:
- обезболивающее или НПВП
- миорелаксант
- домашняя рефлексотерапия - аппликатор, типа Кузнецова, 3 раза в день
- мазевые компрессы после аппликатора
- корсет
- ЛФК для острого периода
- возможна и домашня физиотерапия


----------



## Нотка (26 Май 2020)

Доктор сегодня звонила в Бакулева где оперировала сердце  и они согласились сделать Мрт. Сегодня записана. Огромная просьба посмотреть мои снимки, спасибо вам огромное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Ждем


----------



## Нотка (26 Май 2020)

ОПИСАНИЕ
• Поясничный лордоз сохранен. 
• Форма и высота тел позвонков не изменена. 
• Контуры позвонков заострены за счет краевых костных разрастаний.
• Контуры замыкательных пластин L1-L3 и L4-S1 с участками локальных неровностей обусловленными узелками
Шморля. 
• В субхондральных отделах позвонков L4, L5 позвонков определяется изменение сигнальных характеристик,
характерное для поствоспалительных изменений. 
• МР-сигнал от структуры позвонков без патологических изменений. 
• Деформирующего артроза дугоотростчатых суставов в сегментах L2-S1. 
• Дегидратация межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5. Высота дисков L4-S1 снижена. 
• Диск L2-L3 выстоит в позвоночный канал неравномерно циркулярно до 3 мм, суммарно с утолщенной задней
продольной связкой, без признаков компрессии нервных корешков с минимальным сужением межпозвонковых
отверстий. 
• Диск L3-L4 выстоит в позвоночный канал неравномерно циркулярно до 3 мм, суммарно с утолщенной задней
продольной связкой, без признаков компрессии нервных корешков с минимальным сужением межпозвонковых
отверстий. 
• Диск L4-L5 выстоит в позвоночный канал неравномерно медианно до 9мм, суммарно с утолщенной задней
продольной связкой, с распространением в правое межпозвонковое отверстие с признаками компрессии правого
нервного корешка L5. 
• Просвет позвоночного канала не сужен латерально до 7мм на уровне L4-L5.
• Конус спинного мозга на уровне Th12-L1, МР-сигнал от него не изменен. 
• Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. 
• Крестцово-подвздошные сочленения без особенностей. 
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
• МР-картина дегенеративных изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника. Cпондилоартроз.
• Протрузий межпозвонковых дисков L2-L4; 
Правосторонней парамедианной грыжи диска L4-L5 с компрессией нервного корешка и стенозом позвоночного
канала на этом уровне.


----------



## Нотка (26 Май 2020)

Добрый вечер, доктор По ссылке есть возможность посмотреть мои снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

А диск посмотреть?

Грыжа, давит.


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А диск посмотреть?


Логин 18-27@bk.ru ПарольSD1343 не теряю надежды. Но боль в ноге сильно усилилась после вчерашнего, пришлось много ходить. Жду  очень, спасибо заранее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

А откуда качать?
Вот в первой теме ссылка на КТ.
Нужна ссылка на МРТ


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Медскан.рф
		

Логин 18-27@bk.ru Пароль SD1343

Вот по этим данным можно посмотреть мои снимки. Спасибо огромное


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

Все есть
Надо хорошо полечить с капельницами, блокадами, физиотерапией с надеждой что в этой грыже еще много отека.
И если эффект будет и боль уменьшится до терпимой, то второй этап стимуляция резорбции

Если конечно не готовы на еще операцию.


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Нейрохирурги  предлагают операцию, вчера много ходила, сегодня сильные боли такого ещё не было. Капельницы с трентал эуфиллин и дексаметазон 5 штук сделала. Пью Детралекс сирдалуд начала мовалис. Очень страшно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

Блокады и Дипроспаном и физиотерапия на боль. Еще бы поправить все здоровые сегменты, чтобы они начали работать за больных, а так часть движений идет за счет больного. Надо корсет см 20 и одевать правильно.


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Я в корсете но не знаю правильно одеваю или нет, посмотрю в инет опускаю вниз его. И с жёсткими полостями делала дипроспан но месяц назад и не в копчик. Ставили блокады :в12 дексаметазон и новокаин 2 раза в копчик и 5 в мышцу. Но в тот момент я не лежала а вела активный образ жизни. Сейчас больше лежу дойти могу несколько метров. Позывы при мочеиспускании все восстановил ось. Только болит нога и все. Но боль  крутит сейчас внизу ниже икры. Такое ощущение куда хочу туда и иду. На ночь ещё финлепсин. И все таки стараться ходить или лежать?

А физиотерапию можно и дома поделать читала на сайте есть таковые. Можете посоветовать аппарат? И с чем.

Могла ли я Вам позвонить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

Почему не делаете операцию?
Корсет пониже, лучше показать фото как носите.
Блокады делали когда уже болело. писались и слабая нога была? Или делали когда-то?
От боли что, кроме финлепсина?

Домашняя физиотерапия от боли не развита, лучше рефлексотерапия домашняя- аппликатор типа Кузнецова, минут по 30-3 раза в день, после это мази.
А вот домашняя физиотерапия-стимуляция нерва и мышцы, вполне хороша.


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Не готова к операции,очень сложно двое маленьких детей. В прошлом была операция на сердце, была реабилитация, даже страшно вспомнить.

Блокады делала с мочеиспусканием было хорошо. Сейчас все в остановилось, ещё копчик побаливает дотронуться больно. Когда была первая блокада было совсем не больно. После второй была чувствительность и я дернулась. Вот уже недели две болит.

Аппликатор типа Кузнецова, минут по 30-3 раза в день, и мази. Напишите какие мази спасибо заранее.

От боли что кроме финлепсина? Мовалис 7,5. Больше ничего. И забыла нога раньше не так сильно болела в сейчас сильнее.

Фото в корсете пришлю, пока не кому фото сделать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

У нас своя мазь.
Но можно составить подобное: Мази (Диклофенак + Хондроксид + Никофлекс, по 0.5 см на место боли), 3-4 р.в.д.

Обсудите с врачом прием Трентала и нейромидина.
Подумайте о приобретении нейростимулятора.


----------



## Нотка (27 Май 2020)

Трентал я пооколола 5 капельников только сегодня закончила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

Пока нога слабая надо принимать нейростимулятор, сосудорасширяющее, витамины группы В.


----------



## Нотка (28 Май 2020)

Трентал и эфулин это были сосудорасширающие? Есть трентал в табоетках.

Витамины грруппы в колола уколы.но уже 2 недели назад.

Нейростимулятор, какие лучшие? Выпила мовалис боль не отступает. Спать не могу, только стоять.

Дверь убрала, сплю без неё на ортопедический подушке, лучше вообще убрать, чуть подняв основание у головы?

Ещё раз прочитала поняла про трентал и нейромедин, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

Подушка нужна.
Нейростимулятор сейчас посоветуют посетители форуме, у многих есть личный опыт. И мне интересно совпадают ли наши мнения?


----------



## Нотка (28 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

Это корсет на острую боль. Пока можно.
А потом поменяем.

*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине*


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.


----------

